# huron river



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm really not sure either. They were running up to the dam by the thousands. I figured I'd see if the steelies were hitting, but all the shad made it nearly impossible. Eventually I just whipped out my ultralight and started tossing jigs into the shad school, some of those 15 inchers can really pull hard.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

A few years Ago these shad would migrate up the the st clair river as well.Since the harsh winter of 2002 not many have been seen like in the numbers they once were in.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

The Shad spawn at this time of year.


----------



## Carp eater (Sep 1, 2004)

According to this the shad don't start spawning until march.

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1604


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

any new word on the river and what they are hitting on? (walleye and steelies)


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Shad good eat'in?


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

I was down at the dam last sunday, only one steelie was caught and i didnt see anyone nab a walleye. I can confirm that the shad do spawn, i watched 2 goin at it just above the little dam!anyway, that was my first steelhead attempt ever, got any tips?


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

about 3 am until Dawn, I think I'll be using the flyrod


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

i was down at the dam friday from about 4:30pm to 9, the smaller shad have caught up and the bigger ones are fading out so there are just as many, just smaller on avg. Neither me nor anyone else i saw or talked to had any luck for anything except thos wonderfully slimy shad.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The Huron River Fishing Association installed the fish ladder. Steelies, walleye, and the occasional stray salmon do use it and you will find steelies and the others all the way up to the dam in Belleville. Do some exploring in the Metroparks and you may be pleasantly surprised; there's lots of decent holding water where you can do quite well, and not fight the crowds.

By the way the HRFA meets the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month at the Flat Rock Community Center.

Dan


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I fished in Flat Rock this morning from 2-5 a.m. Snagged a few shad with a hot-n-tot, that's all. I did'nt check the temperature, but the water felt alot warmer than it does on a good day. I'll wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I know everyone is targeting steelhead and walleye right now, but a while back someone posted something about bluegill over by the Telegraph bridge. Would they still be in there now, and if not, what time of year would be a good time to target bluegills?


Thanks,


----------

